# Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Januar 2010)

*Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Januar 2010)

*Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Super, dass ihr das macht. Ich bin Schüler, jetzt könnte ich mir solch ein Abo abschließen.. Aber keine Prämie, das ist schade.


----------



## LordTripack (23. Januar 2010)

*Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ein Abowechsel von einem 1/2-Jahresabo mit Prämie zu dem Studentenabo ist sicherlich auch nicht möglich?

Ohne Prämie ohnehin recht witzlos.
Irgendein Hardwareprodukt kann man sicherlich gut gebrauchen oder danach weiterverkaufen. Dann Zahlt man vielleicht etwas mehr in zwei Jahren, was dieses Abo in einem Jahr kostet.

Einziger Vorteil ist die Kündigungsfrist. Aber dann trinkt man halt ein paar Halbe weniger, dann ist das auch schnell wieder eingespart.


----------



## combruder (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

wurde auch mal zeit 
als prämie könntet ihr ja für die armen schüler uns studenten eine 5870 drauflegen


----------



## Ionenweaper (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ohne Prämie ist in Verbindung mit ohne Kündigungsfrist nur logisch. Und mal ehrlich: Was interessiert mich so ne "billige" Prämie, nur durch das ohne Kündigungsfrist komme ich überhaupt dazu zu überlegen, ob ich die Zeitung lesen würde, sonst hätte ich bisher gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Low (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Klasse sache das es jederzeit kündbar ist. Überlege mir z.Z. ob ich mir ein Jahres Abo bestell.


----------



## Xel'Naga (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Wäre auch nett wenn es einen Altersrabatt gäben würde 
So und so viel % Rabatt auf das jeweilige Alter des Käufers, das würde doch noch mehr Kunden anlocken.


----------



## grubsnek (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Ich habe da noch nicht alles verstanden. Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand aus

Derzeit habe ich ein normales Abo (läuft auf meinen Vater) kann ich das mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen und ein Studentenabo bestellen?

Wann muss man jeweils einen Nachweis einschicken, dass man auch tatsächlich Schüler/Student ist? 

Wie viel ist das Studentenabo eigentlich billiger als das Normale?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Steht eigentlich alles in der News 



> Muss die Immatrikulationsbescheinigung nach einem Jahr erneut an den Abo-Service geschickt werden?
> Die Immatrikulationsbescheinigung muss jährlich neu vorgelegt werden, damit der Studententarif berechnet werden kann. Anderenfalls wird automatisch auf den regulären Abo-Preis umgestellt.



Was die Vergüngstigung angeht: 20 Prozent gegenüber Normalpreis, die anderen Abos sind teilweise auch leicht rabattiert.

Wegen der Umstellung: Wenn das alte Abo über Deinen Vater läuft, kann das IMHO nicht einfach umgestellt werden (der dürfte ja vermutlich kein Student sein). Aber am besten mal den Aboservice anmailen.

computec@dpv.de


----------



## grubsnek (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*



> Muss die Immatrikulationsbescheinigung nach einem Jahr erneut an den Abo-Service geschickt werden?
> Die Immatrikulationsbescheinigung muss jährlich neu vorgelegt werden, damit der Studententarif berechnet werden kann. Anderenfalls wird automatisch auf den regulären Abo-Preis umgestellt.


Das heißt, ich kann das Abo am allerletzten Schultag abschließen und dann für ein weiteres Jahr den Studententarif beziehen, auch wenn ich dann vielleicht gar kein Schüler mehr bin?



			
				PCGH_Thilo schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Vergüngstigung angeht: 20 Prozent gegenüber Normalpreis, die anderen Abos sind teilweise auch leicht rabattiert.



mhh...muss ich mal schauen, was wir derzeit pro Ausgabe so zahlen

danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## AlexFCB87 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Ab sofort: PCGH-Studentenabo 20 Prozent günstiger und jederzeit kündbar [Anzeige]*

Hab letzte Woche meine Immatrikulationsbescheinigung per e-mail geschickt und jetzt schon 8 Euro zurück bekommen fürs neue Jahr.


----------

